# Aponogetons



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Aponogeton

I threw this together. Lemme know if you see any obvious mistakes.

Can anybody get me Camus' 1928 paper and H van Bruggens papers?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Aponogeton/

I changed it. You should now be able to identify any Aponogeton from one web page. If you're lucky.

There's many more crypts than Aponogetons, but I'm gonna try to figure something out for them too.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

A. bernierianus ... whassat? "Narrow leaf lace plant" right? Just google it, look in any aquarium book. That's what it is.

But it isn't. Since 1968 when Bruggen looked at the type specimen in Kew from 1880 that's the plant that's really bernierianus.

It looks to me to be a narrow leaf form form of boivinianus.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm not sure they were the first Europeans to bring lace plants back from madagascar but they're the ones that show up with drawings and deposited material at Kew.

The Ellises wrote a lot a about Madagascar. Here's the drawing Mrs. Ellis did of the "lace leaf plant" around mid to late 1800s from the book "Three visits to Madagascar during ... 1853-1854-1856 By William Ellis"

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Ap...is/major/.Mrs_Ellis_LacePlant_trans.png.meta/


----------

